# Herndon P225



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

My favorite Sig model. It just fits my hand perfectly.
I just picked up my JH Herndon P225 today. All serial numbers match and was made in W. Germany in 1987. The old gun shows very little wear. Condition is excellent for the frame and barrel but the slide shows a lot of small scratches. Don't know what to do with that yet. What do you guys think? Aftermarket refinish, NP3 or something else. Send it to Sig? Keep it as is and shoot it a lot.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think this is an awesome gun! I think the wear gives it character, and I think I'd be inclined to just keep it and shoot the heck out of it. It is a very good EDC piece, in my opinion.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Definitely keep it AS IS and enjoy it - nice pistol!


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've got the P6, the preceding model to the P225, I agree with the others, keep it like it is and enjoy shooting it. +1 on how it feels in the hand...


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ronin, nice P6 you have there. I have one of those also. The prevailing opinion is to leave the P225 alone, so I am leaning that way. Love these guns.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, that's a shooter's gun. It ain't no safe queen!


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, got2hav1, I like it a lot, got it to round out the 'German Trials' 3some: P5, P6 & P7;


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Like that P7 too. I have a older PSP, it is a real hoot to shoot. Deadly accurate too! Beautiful collection , you should be proud of those!


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

And I added another P5 Compact, last month...


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice. I have never held one of those. Looks like a well made piece though.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

They are sweet to hold, very well made, kinda tough to find and a pleasure to shoot. Almost as accurate as my P7M8. I didn't mean to hijack the thread, good luck with your shooting.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

ronin11 said:


> Thanks, got2hav1, I like it a lot, got it to round out the 'German Trials' 3some: P5, P6 & P7;


Very nice collection you have there!


----------

